# Lost dry box on 70 west



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

"Somehow..." - please do tell how...


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

If it came out at freeway speeds that brand new box is more than likely f’ed up bad. Good luck and I hope that’s not the case.


----------



## dfrank (Aug 11, 2017)

Honestly I had NO idea it even came out. A friend that was meeting us in the trip called and asked if I had my dry box(he saw one(it) on the highway) so I pulled over and sure enough it was gone. It was in the frame, on the raft, on the trailer. I never thought to strap it down because in what world does a dry box, empty but still, bounce out of a frame that’s on a raft on trailer and land on the f’in highway! That’s what happened.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Bummer. Hope you get it back. Lesson learned and thanks for sharing.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

So.... the way I think gravity works, actually a full dry box is less likely to bounce out than an empty one... but a strap is never a bad idea.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

One time I didn’t strap down a cooler lid on 70 and I launched 3 days of worth of beer cans on the highway. It was at night so I had no idea until I got home. Musta been a sight haha


----------



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

I bet the lid was unlatched and opened in the wind and she took off soon after that. I once chased down a Gortex Rain jacket on the highway in Florida after the drybox it was in opened up.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Not brand new anymore


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

OP: "No idea" doesn't instill confidence in following you on the road - or on the water. Missing from this thread is any acknowledgement your FU could have killed somebody. Contrition? Solution?

Strap your shit down when you travel! Check your tie downs after 15-30 minutes (pull over!). If you gain/lose elevation whatever is inflated WILL be affected. Loose rule of thumb is check every 1000-1500 feet of gain or loss. 

Honestly, the posting on this topic on this forum are getting dumber and dumber... Losing beer cans is something to be proud of? Not if you're behind the loser...

Pay attention when you "secure" your load. If you sprinkle it on the road it could literally kill someone.

Off my soapbox.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

True that.


----------



## davy (Aug 26, 2020)

Last rafting trip I drove over a mountain bike on I-70 that someone failed to strap down correctly. Going 65 at night with a trailer there wasn't much that could be done except curse and smash the bastard then hope it didn't do much damage. Glad it wasn't a dry box.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

jberg421 said:


> One time I didn’t strap down a cooler lid on 70 and I launched 3 days of worth of beer cans on the highway. It was at night so I had no idea until I got home. Musta been a sight haha


🤦‍♂️


----------



## gbubbly (Jun 20, 2021)

Thats right by my house, been looking everyday, havent found it. Strap shit down. Tired of dodging crap on I70.


----------

